# Winners



## GSDBESTK9

*Deleted*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*January 2003 Winner* Theme - "WOW!" Im so glad I had the camera on me, or I may have missed that!"


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*February 2003 Winner* Theme - "Your gsd in a relaxed state of mind"


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*March 2003 Winner*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*June 2003 Winner*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*August 2003 Winner*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*August 2004 winner*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*September 2004 winner:*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*November 2004 winner:*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*December 2004 winner*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*January 2005 winner*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*March 2005 Winner*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*April 2005 winner*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*May 2005's winner*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*July 2005 winner*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*August 2005 Winner*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*October, 2005 winner*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*November 2005 winner:*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*February 2006's winner*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*May 2006 winner*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*June 2006 winner*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*October 2006 winner*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*November 2006 winner*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*December 2006 winner*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*February 2007's winner - "My dog is a master of HUMAN behavior." *


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*April 2007 Winner - "Friend or Foe? GSDs and cats"*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*May 2007 Winner - Spring Weather makes me so happy it makes me want to...*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*June 2007 winner -Academic dogs*


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: WINNERS*

*September 2007 Winner - Back to School*

Photographer: Shyne - GuardyanKennels 
Dog: Gavin


----------



## Vinnie

*Re: WINNERS*

*November 2007 Winner - "What my GSD is thankful for" *

Photographer: ESS
Dogs: Riah and Kida 









Friends.


----------



## Vinnie

*Re: WINNERS*

*December 2007 Winner - "Tis the Season" * 

Photographer: Amaruq
Dogs: Chimo, KC, Tika, Rayne & Phoenix


----------



## Vinnie

*Re: WINNERS*

*March 2008 Winner - "I had the time of my life!"*

Photographer: novarobin
Dog: Kaper

_"Kaper on his way to his favorite place, a small island off the coast of where we live. The only people who are allowed to own land there now are people who's family lived there years ago. DH's family still has a cabin. Usually we are the only ones there when we go up so its free reign for the dogs. That and we stay right on the beach which means swimming anytime he wants. Kaper loves the water more than our lab."_


----------



## Vinnie

*Re: WINNERS*

*April 2008 Winner - "GSDs Love Spring."*

Photographer: Simona
Dog: Leica

_Who will spring into action first?







_


----------



## Vinnie

*Re: WINNERS*

*May 2008 Winner - "Your Peaceful German Shepherd Dog." *

Photographer: Kate (aka: LadyHawk)
Dog: Timer

_Timer sleeps more and more these days...........
Gosh I adore him so much........_


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: WINNERS*

*July 2008 Winner ----- Dogs Working.*

Photographer: Aster (Deanna)

This is Kirby, a coated puppy, that my family raised for The Seeing Eye. This photo was taken at her town walk, where we got to watch her work one last time before she was placed with her blind person.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: WINNERS*

*August 2008 Winner ----- Bad Dogs *

Photographer: valleydog (aka Sally)


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: WINNERS*

*September 2008 winner - - Dogs Days of Summer*

Photographer Ania aka Aniadouble 
This is Gretchen enjoying a day at the beach.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: WINNERS*

*October 2008 Winner "The Eyes Have it is" *
Cassidys Mom for her picture of Dena










*The beautiful eyes of Dena, best dog ever. Our sweet girl is gone, but she'll live on in our hearts forever.

9/12/04-10/4/08
*


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

*Re: WINNERS*

*December 2008 Winner - The Best Present Your Dog Ever Received*
raysmom

*I swear I just saw Santa and he left me this cool stuffed fish!!*


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

*Re: WINNERS*

January 2009 Winner - Our GSD's and Their New Year's Resolutions
Caras_GSD

* To get out and meet lots of new people!*


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

*Re: Feb 2009 Winning Photo*

March 2009 Winner - *Silly Sleeping Shepherds*

VSnap



> Quote:Kimber and TJ taking a nap. Surprisingly, TJ did not slide off the couch. She can stay like that for qiute a while....probably wakes up with a head rush!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

*2009 Winning Photos*

April 2009 Winner - *Funny Facial Expressions*

Sam The Shepherd

*Whoa!*


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

*Re: 2009 Winning Photos - June*

June 2009 Winner - *A Sight to Behold*

LicanAntai

*A sight to behold... specially when your brave friend is always eager to share it with you*


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: 2009 Winning Photos - June*

July 2009 Winner - *Bond*

oliver annie

BFF


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

*Re: 2009 Winning Photos - August*

August 2009 Winner - *Splish Splash*

gsdlove212


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

*Re: 2009 Winning Photos - October*

October 2009 *Your GSDs Favorite Fall Activity* winner ...

*Caras_GSD*


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

*Re: 2009 Winning Photos - September*

Slightly out of order









September's winning photo:


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

*Re: 2009 Winning Photos - September*

November 2009 - *Show us your GSD's best smile* ...

*kimbo's humans*


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

*Re: 2009 Winning Photos - September*

December 2009 - *Winter Celebration's* - How does your GSD celebrate the winter or holiday season?

*Cathywith3dogs*


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

*Re: 2009 Winning Photos - September*

January 2010 - What your Shepherd enjoys doing the most

Meb


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

*February 2010 Winner*

February 2010: *Show a serious side of your GSD with loyalty, strength or nobleness *

Winner: Fodder


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

March 2010: *Show us your head tilt*

Winner: Taylorboo

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2677/4420069918_9aaf601f65_o.jpg


----------



## Vinnie

*April 2010 Winner - "Sings of Spring"*

Winning photo taken by member: JakeR


__


----------



## Vinnie

*May 2010 Winner - "The Patriotic GSD"* 

Winning photo taken by member: hmeiss


----------



## Vinnie

*June 2010 Winner – “GSD Tongue Shots”*

Winning photo taken by member: arycrest


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

*July 2010 Winner - "You Ought to be in Pictures!"*

Winning photo taken by member: Deejays Owner


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

*August 2010 Winner - "Cool Dogs & Hot Cars"*

Winning photo taken by member: zzmac


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

*September 2010 Winner*

*September 2010 Winner - "Please Give Me a Treat"*

Winning photo taken by member: Kamahi









__________________


----------



## Vinnie

*October 2010 Winner - "GSDs and Jack-O-Lanterns"*

Winning photo taken by member: Melina


----------



## Vinnie

*November 2010 Winner – "Mon-Amie"*

Winning photo taken by member: Jagerdog
Dog in photo: Jager


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

*January 2011 Winner -* *"A Unique Perspective/Angle"*

Winning photo taken by: crabtree


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

*March 2011 Winner - **What does your gsd love to obsess with doing over and over again?*

Winning photo taken by: Lynn_P


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

*April 2011 Winner is ...*

*April 2011 Contest Theme:* *Spring Has Sprung - Shepherd Style*

Winning picture taken by: Dainerra


----------

